# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  قضاوت با شما!بررسی موشکافانه تأثیر معدل امتحان نهایی بر نتیجه کنکور

## Dj.ALI

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

نوجوانان و جوانان ایران زمین
سلام

خسته نباشید و خدا قوت
می­دانم در دیار درد کشیده ­ها نامهربانی کم ندیده­ اید اما باز می­شود  با زبان منطق با هم گفتگویی داشته باشیم و در پایان خودتان قاضی ماجرا  باشید…! می­دانم در این روزها کم نیستند کیسه دوزانی که وقت گرانبهایشان را  صرف اعتلای دانش شما عزیزان کرده و هریک به نوعی راه سعادتان که از  محصولات آن­ها می­گذرد! نشانتان می­دهند تا زکات بادآورده هایشان را  پرداخته باشند و در روزگاری نه­چندان دور در پیشگاه ایزد منان سرافرازانه و  با آن توجیه­ های خداپسندانه و ترسیم نقشه راه بگویند به خلق خدمت کردیم…!  باشد که خداوند رویشان سپید گرداند و اجر داغشان بپردازد…!!!

 اما در این نوشتار سعی شده است به زبان آدمی به سوالات زیر صریح و مستند پاسخ داده شود:
* منظور از اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت مثبت و یا قطعی چیست؟ (تفاوت آن­ها)*
* چه نمراتی (سوابق تحصیلی) در نتیجه کنکور سراسری نتیجه مثبت و چه نمراتی نتیجه منفی دارند؟*
* تاثیر مثبت و یا منفی سوابق تحصیلی در چه حدی است؟*
* آیا در صورتی که سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی اعمال شود (همانند  سال­های ۹۳ و ۹۴) می­توان با کسب درصدهای خوب مثلا فلان معدل (۱۳-۱۴ و  یا….) را جبران کرد؟*
* آیا تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی می­تواند رتبه۱ کنکور سراسر*ی را به رتبه ۵۰۰ *تبدیل کند ؟!!!!!*
 پاسخ این سوالات را در این چند صفحه خواهید خواند اما در پاسخ به عادلانه بودن یا نبودن تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی خودتان قاضی باشید…!
 مستندات در این صفحات مربوط به رشته علوم تجربی است.
 می­دانم با واژه تراز، فلسفه آن و تفاوتش با نمرات خام یا درصد آشنا هستید برا همین می­رویم سر اصل مطلب.
 ۱-در امتحانات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان شرکت کرده و نمراتی کسب می­کنید.
 ۲-در آزمون کنکور سراسری شرکت کرده و در هر درس درصدهایی کسب می­کنید.
 ۳-نمرات کسب شده در دروس نهایی تراز بندی می­شوند.
 ۴-درصدهای کسب شده در آزمون کنکور تراز بندی می­شوند.
 ۵-در هریک از زیرگروه­های آزمایشی با توجه به ضرایب در نظر گرفته شده  برا هردرس، سه نمره تراز محاسبه می­شود: الف) نمره تراز سوابق تحصیلی  ب)  نمره تراز آزمون سراسری          ج) نمره تراز مربوط به اعمال سهم ۲۵درصدی  سوابق تحصیلی و ۷۵درصدی آزمون کنکور سراسری
 ü     تراز مربوط به سوابق نحصیلی را (A)، تراز مربوط به آزمون کنکور  سراسری را (B) و تراز اعمال همزمان سوابق تحصیلی و آزمون سراسری را (C) در  نظر بگیرید:
 C = %25 (A) + %75(B)
 ü  اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت مثبت یعنی اگر C از B بیشتر شدC را در  کارنامه داوطلب درج می­کنند و اگر C از B کوچکتر شود همان B را اعلام  می­کنند.
 ü  اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی یعنی در هر صورت نمره تراز C را در کارنامه داوطلب درج می­کنند.
 در نهایت با توجه به نمرات تراز و به ترتیب کاهش آن رتبه ها را مشخص می­کنند.
 فرض بفرمایید ۳ نفر در آزمون کنکور سراسری درصدهایی مشابه کسب می­کنند:
 نمره تراز آزمون (B) برای هر سه داوطلب یکسان است ( فرض کنید *B=10000* )
 نفر اول تراز سوابق تحصیلی اش(A) 10000 است.
 نفر دوم سوابق تحصیلی اش(A)  ۸۰۰۰ است.
 نفر سوم سوابق تحصیلی اش(A) 12000 است.

 تراز این سه نفر با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی (C) به صورت زیر است:
 نفر اول:                                                   %۲۵(۱۰۰۰۰) + %۷۵(۱۰۰۰۰)= *۱۰۰۰۰*
 نفر دوم:                                                    %۲۵(۸۰۰۰) + %۷۵(۱۰۰۰۰)= *۹۵۰۰*
 نفر سوم:                                                      %۲۵(۱۲۰۰۰) + %۷۵(۱۰۰۰۰)= *۱۰۵۰۰*

 اما تراز آزمون سراسری و تراز سوابق تحصیلی راباید از کجا بدست آورد؟
*یک توضیح:*دوستان خوبم هر ساله میزان سختی دروس مختلف  در آزمون سراسری با سال­های قبل متفاوت است و از این نظر بایستی ارزش  درصدهای کسب شده هر سال هم با هم متفاوت باشد که دقیقا این چنین است ( همان  چیزی که در بازار داغ تحلیل سوالات کنکور بعد از آزمون تحت عنوان اینکه  مثلا ۶۰ درصد فیزیک امثال معادل ۷۰ درصد پارسال است و…. مطرح می­شود). اما  حقیقت این است که *تفاوت نهایی تراز کنکور سراسری چندان با سال­های  قبل فاصله ندارد بلکه با توجه به جامعه آماری بسیار بالا کنکور سراسری  هر  ساله یک رتبه مشخص تقریبا نمره ترازی مشخص دارد!!!*

 به کارنامه های زیر نگاهی بیندازید که مربوط به رتبه ۹۰۰ در ۳ سال پیاپی۹۰ تا ۹۲ در منطقه۲ است.












*نتیجه­ گیری:*
 ۱-با توجه به جامعه آماری بسیار بالا در کنکور سراسری و رابطه آماری  محاسبه تراز، هر ساله رتبه های یکسان ترازهایی تقریبا مشابه دارند که این  نتیجه با توجه به مستندات موجود برای تراز سوابق تحصیلی نیز قابل تعمیم  است. یعنی اگر سال گذشته تراز سوابق تحصیلی داوطلبی با معدل ۲۰ حدود ۱۰۹۰۰  بوده است امثال نیز تقریبا این چنین خواهد بود و اینگونه نیست به یکباره  تراز یک نمره مشخص بسیار بالا و یا بسیار پایین رود.
 ۲-با برسی و مقایسه کارنامه های چند سال پیایی میتوان گفت که فلان رتبه در کنکور سراسری چه ترازی کسب خواهد کرد.



 o       اما از کجا باید دانست که تراز سوابق تحصیلی مثلا معدل ۱۹یا … چند است؟
 یا باید به آمار و ارقامی که در دست سازمان محترم سنجش آموزش کشور است  دسترسی داشت یا اینکه آن را به صورت تقریبی از روی کارنامه سال­های قبل  محاسبه کرد، اما چگونه؟
 با توجه به توضیحاتی که تاکنون ارائه شد و این نکته که در سال ۹۲ و قبل  از آن در صورتی که سوابق تحصیلی در نتیجه آزمون سراسری تاثیر مثبت داشت این  موضوع با قرار دادن علامت ستاره در کنار هر یک از ترازهای محاسبه شده در  زیرگروه­ها در کارنامه درج می­گردید می­توان حدود تراز سوابق تحصیلی را نیز  حدس زد!
*به این صورت:*
 فرض کنید در کارنامه­های سال ۹۲ و قبل از آن، دو داوطلب هر دو نمراتی  یکسان در امتحانات نهایی کسب کرده اند ( معدلی یکسان “مثلا ۱۹″ و تراز  سوابق تحصیلی برابری خواهند داشت).
 داوطلب اول در زیر گروه یک تراز ۹۹۶۰ کسب کرده است که با علامت ستاره به نشانه تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی مشخص شده است.
 داوطلب دوم در زیرگروه یک تراز ۱۰۰۰۰ کسب نموده است که بدون علامت ستاره  به نشانه بی تاثیر بودن و یا تاثیر منفی سوابق تحصیلی درج شده است.
*نتیجه­ گیری:*
 با توجه به توضیحات قبلی مقایسه این دو کارنامه به ما می­گوید که تراز  سوابق تحصیلی شخصی با معدل ۱۹ از ۹۹۶۰ بیشتر و از ۱۰۰۰۰ کمتر بوده است.
 فکر کنم معما تا حدودی حل شد!!!
 دوستان خوبم هیچ کارنامه ای را در سال­های ۹۲ و قبل از آن نخواهید دید  که تراز بالاتر از ۱۱۰۰۰ کسب کرده باشد و دارای علامت ستاره به نشانه مثبت  بودن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در نتیجه آزمون باشد حتی با معدل۲۰. این یعنی  اینکه در تمام این سال­ها تراز سوابق تحصیلی کسی که تمام نمراتش ۲۰ بوده  است از ۱۱۰۰۰ کمتر بوده است حال آنکه رتبه های زیر ۵۰۰ در این سال­ها ترازی  بالاتر از ۱۱۰۰۰ داشته­اند. به کارنامه زیر که تقریبا تمام دروس را ۲۰  گرفته است( معدل ۹۷/۱۹) دقت کنید.






کسی که تقریبا نمره تمام دروسش ۲۰ بوده در سال ۹۲ تراز سوابق تحصیلی اش  در زیرگروه یک به ۱۰۴۱۸ نرسیده است برای همین تاثیر مثبت نداشته است( در  سال­های قبل از ۹۲ معدل ۲۰ در ترازهای بالاتر از ۱۰۴۱۸ تاثیر مثبت داشته  اما هرگز به تراز ۱۱۰۰۰ نرسیده است). در ادامه در این مورد و عواقبش توضیح  داده شده است.
 نتیجه بررسی­ها بنده این بوده است:
معدل نهایی
محدوده تراز سوابق تحصیلی

۲۰
۱۱۰۰۰-۱۰۴۰۰

۲۰-۵/۱۹
۱۰۴۰۰-۱۰۰۰۰

۵/۱۹-۱۹
۱۰۰۰۰-۹۵۰۰

۱۹-۱۸
۹۵۰۰-۹۰۰۰

۱۸-۱۷
۹۰۰۰-۷۵۰۰

۱۷-۱۶
۷۵۰۰-۶۰۰۰

۱۶-۱۳
۶۰۰۰-۴۰۰۰



 خب فکر کنم معما کاملا حل شد!!!
 ۱-تراز رتبه های کنکور سراسری با توجه به کارنامه  سال­های گذشته قابل حدس است.
 ۲-تراز سوابق تحصیلی را هم به صورت تقریبی می­توان حدس زد.
 (حدس= استناد به نتایج گذشته)
 با اشاره به رتبه لازم در هر منطقه جهت قبولی در رشته پزشکی در صورت  ثابت بودن ظرفیت­ها که به صورت تقریبی به قرار زیر است برویم سراغ جواب  سوالات:
منطقه
رتبه تقریبی
تراز کنکور سراسری

یک
زیر ۱۸۰۰
بالاتر از ۹۵۰۰

دو
زیر ۲۵۰۰

سه
زیر ۱۰۰۰



 o       چه نمراتی (معدل) تاثیر مثبت و چه نمراتی تاثیر منفی خواهند داشت؟
 ü     با توجه به توضیحاتی که تا کنون داده شد، مثبت یا منفی بودن سوابق  تحصیلی بستگی به نتیجه آزمون سراسری دارد (جمله ای کلیشه ای که آن­را  بسیار شنیده اید اما بیایید آن­را از کلیشه­ای بودن خارج کنیم!).
 ü     اگر تراز کسب شده در آزمون سراسری بالاتر از ۱۱۰۰۰ باشد ( رتبه  زیر ۷۰۰ کشوری) حتی اگر معدلتان ۲۰ هم باشد تاثیر مثبت نخواهد داشت. سند  این ادعا دو چیز است:
 ۱-تمام کارنامه های با معدل۲۰ دارای تراز بالاتر از ۱۱۰۰۰ در سال­های ۹۲  و قبل از آن که در هیچکدام سوابق تحصیلی دارای اثر مثبت نبوده است.
 ۲-کاهش تراز عمومی داوطلبان سال­های ۹۳ و ۹۴ نسبت به سال ۹۲ و قبل از  آن. این مورد را اینگونه توضیح بدهم که در سال ۹۲ و قبل از آن یک رتبه مشخص  مثلا ۵۰۰ کشوری ترازی حدود ۱۱۲۰۰ داشت اما در سال ۹۳ و ۹۴ رتبه ۵۰۰ کشوری  ترازی در حدود ۱۰۷۰۰-۱۰۶۰۰ داشته است. در واقع این عزیزان در سال ۹۳ و ۹۴  هم در آزمون سراسری تراز حدود ۱۱۲۰۰ کسب کرده اند اما با توجه به آنکه تراز  سوابق تحصیلی آن­ها قطعا از ۱۱۰۰۰ کمتر بوده است(با هر معدلی) تاثیر منفی  داشته و تراز آن­ها کاهش یافته است که البته چون برای همه اینگونه است  مشکلی ایجاد نخواهد کرد غیر از یک مورد که در ادامه توضیح داده خواهد شد.  لازم به ذکر است که این کاهش تراز در یک رتبه مشخص در سال­های ۹۳ و ۹۴ که  اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی بود نسبت به سا­ل­های ۹۲ و قبل از آن در  تمام رتبه ها کاملا مستند است.
 با مثال­ها زیر داستان را ادامه می­دهم!
 ü     دو داوطلب را در نظر بگیرید یکی با معدل ۱۳ که بنا به سال اخذ  دیپلم (قبل از ۸۴) و یا به دلیل نوع مدرک تحصیلی ( فنی و حرفه ای یا…..)  سوابق تحصیلی برایش تاثیر داده نمی­شود و تنها تراز کسب شده در آزمون  سراسری ملاک قرار داده می­شود و داوطلب دیگر با معدل ۱۹ که سوابق تحصیلی  برایش اعمال میگردد.
 اگر این دو داوطلب هر دو در آزمون سراسری بدون اعمال سوابق تحصیلی تراز  ۱۱۲۰۰ کسب کنند ( حدود رتبه ۵۰۰ کشوری). در کارنامه داوطلب اول همان تراز  ۱۱۲۰۰ تبت می­شود. در کارنامه داوطلب دوم اگر تراز سوابق تحصیلی اش را با  توجه به مستندات موجود ۹۶۰۰ در نظر بگیریم :
 %۲۵(۹۶۰۰) + %۷۵(۱۱۲۰۰)= *۱۰۸۰۰*
  اگر معدل به صورت مثبت اعمال شود برای هر دو داوطلب همان ۱۱۲۰۰ ثبت  می­شود و اگر به صورت قطعی اعمال گردد برای داوطلب دوم تراز ۱۰۸۰۰ ( حدود  رتبه ۸۰۰ کشور) تبت میگردد.
 البته داوطلبانی مانند داوطلب اول در کنکور سراسری جمعیت و وضعیت تحصیلی  نگران کننده ای ندارند اما باز هم به نظر این مورد یک ایراد است!
 ü     در همین مثال فرض کنید برای داوطلب اول ( دارای معدل ۱۳)  هم سوابق تحصیلی با تاثیر قطعی در نظر گرفته شود:
 اگر تراز سوابق تحصیلی را برای او ۴۰۰۰ در نظر بگیریم:
 %۲۵(۴۰۰۰) + %۷۵(۱۱۲۰۰)= *۹۴۰۰*
 تراز ۹۴۰۰ رتبه ای در حدود ۸۰۰۰ کشور خواهد داشت.
 در هر دو مثال ایراد وجود دارد اما خودتان مقایسه کنید. درمثال اول با  تاثیر قطعی معدل هرچند داوطلب دوم معدل خوبی هم دارد اما ترازش حدود ۴۰۰ و  رتبه اش حدود ۳۰۰ نفر جابجا میشود و در مقایسه با کسی که معدلش ۱۳ است و  سوابق تحصیلی اش تاثیر داده نمیشود متضرر میگردد. در مثال دوم اما این  تاثیر فاجعه است! یعنی رتبه ۵۰۰ داوطلب را به ۸۰۰۰ تبدیل می­کند.
 دیده ام که برخی از دوستان که در سایه تلاش و هوشیاری خود و اطرافیانشان  و الباقی عوامل معدل­های خوبی دارند، در اینگونه مواقع می­گویند کسی که  معدلش ۱۳ است لیاقت دانشگاه  و رتبه خوب را ندارد همان بهتر که قبول نشود.  در پاسخ این عزیزان به یک مثال بسنده میکنم و از توضیح بیشتر در مورد همه  گلایه هایی که دیگران دارند از شرایط کسب معدل خوب و اینکه اصلا قرار نبود  آن  سال­ها که ایشان دیپلم گرفتند تاثیر معدل قطعی باشد و الباقی ماجراها  خودداری میکنم!
 کمتر کسی است که اخبار دنیای کنکور را دنبال کرده باشد و جناب آقای  رستگار رحمانی را نشناسد. بله ایشان رتبه۱ رشته علوم تجربی و رتبه۱ رشته  زبان در سال ۱۳۸۸ هستند. لازم به ذکر است بنا به هر دلیلی سازمان محترم  سنجش  آموزش کشور در سال ۸۸ تشخیص دادند که از ایشان مجدد آزمون بگیرند (  بعد از یک ماه و بدون اطلاع قبلی). خودتان می­دانید تخلیه بعد از امتحان و  اینکه بسیاری اگه یک هفته آخرا خوب جمع بندی نکنند چه بر سر دانششان خواهد  آمد و رتبه ها در چه حدی قابل جابجا شدن است. اما ایشان در این آزمون درسی  را که در آزمون اصلی ۱۰۰ نزده بود را هم ۱۰۰% زد و باز رتبه ۱ شد. آیا  ایشان لیاقت نداشتند؟چرا این را می­گویم؟
 بگذارید بگویم که ایشان معدلشان ۱۳ بود!!!!
 و بگذارید بدانید اگر در سال ۸۸ تاثیر معدل به صورت قطعی اعمال میشد چه پیش می­آمد؟
 اگر تراز آزمون سراسری آقای رحمانی را ۱۴۰۰۰ در نظر بگیریم و تراز سوابق تحصیلی اش را ۴۰۰۰ :
 %۲۵(۴۰۰۰) + %۷۵(۱۴۰۰۰)= *۱۱۵۰۰*
 یعنی تراز نهایی ایشان ۱۱۵۰۰ بود بجای ۱۴۰۰۰ و در عوض رتبه یک کشور رتبه  ای حدود ۵۰۰ کشور داشتند. عادلانه یا نا عادلانه بودن این اتفاق با  شما………..!!!
 یادآور میشوم در این چند صفحه نه قصد سیاه نمایی بوده نه به قضاوت نشستن  و نه تعریف داستانی تخیلی!!!. چون مستندات این موضوع برای هر انسان منصف و  با منطقی موجود است. فقط اندکی جواب تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در چه حدی است را  ملموس­تر بیان کردیم.
 برای اینکه بدانید با معدلی که دارید برای رسیدن به رتبه دلخواهتان به  چه ترازی در آزمون سراسری نیاز دارید میتوانید به این صورت عمل کنید:
 ü     مثلا میخواهید در منطقه۲ رتبه ۱۵۰۰ کسب کنید:
 نگاهی به کارنامه سال­های قبل به شما ثابت میکند که برای چنین رتبه­ای  باید تراز نهایی شما درحدود  ۹۶۰۰ (در سال ۹۳و۹۴) باشد. با توجه به جدولی  که خدمتتان ارائه شد و می­شود به آن هم اعتماد کرد( حداقل از برنامه های  تخمین رتبه موجود یقینا قابل اعتمادتر خواهد بود این را قول میدهم) تراز  سوابق تحصیلی مربوط به معدلتان هم مشخص است. مثلا اگر معدل ۱۶ دارید:
 تراز سوابق تحصیلی معدل ۱۶ تقریبا ۶۰۰۰ است. تراز رتبه ای که میخواهید  هم که مشخص است(جامع ترین اطلاعات در این مورد را میتوانید از سایت گزینه  دو بخش کارنامه ها دریافت کنید).پس:
 %۲۵(۶۰۰۰) + %۷۵(x)= 9600
 X= *۱۰۸۰۰*
 ü     یعنی شما با معدل ۱۶ باید در آزمون سراسری ترازی در حدود ۱۰۸۰۰  کسب کنید (حدود رتبه ۴۰۰ منطقه۲) تا در اثر اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت  قطعی ترازتان ۹۶۰۰ بشود و به رتبه ۱۵۰۰ منطقه۲ دست پیدا کنید!!!!
 ü     یعنی وقتی شما در آزمون سراسری بدون اعمال معدل یا با اعمال مثبت  آن تراز ۱۰۸۰۰ و رتبه ۴۰۰ کسب می­کنید در صورت اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت  قطعی ترازتان به ۹۶۰۰ کاهش و رتبه تان به ۱۵۰۰ افزایش خواهد یافت.
*مثالی دیگر با بیانی دیگر*:
ü     اگر معدلم ۱۶ باشد و بدون اعمال سوابق تحصیلی رتبه ام ۱۰۰۰ منطقه۲  شود با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی رتبه ام تقریبا چند میشود؟
 رتبه ۱۰۰۰ منطقه۲ بدون اعمال سوابق تحصیلی ( کارنامه سالهای ۹۲ و قبل از  آن را نگاه کنید) ترازی حدود۱۰۳۰۰ در کنکور خواهد داشت. تراز سوابق تحصیلی  معدل ۱۶ چیزی حدود ۶۰۰۰ است:
 %۲۵(۶۰۰۰) + %۷۵(۱۰۳۰۰)= *۹۲۲۵*
 تراز ۹۲۲۵ با تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی( کارنامه سالهای ۹۳و۹۴) رتبه ای حدود ۳۰۰۰ منطقه۲ خواهد داشت.
*مثالی دیگر با بیانی دیگر:*
 ü     من معدلم ۱۴ است آیا میتوان با تلاش در آزمون سراسری جبران کنم و پزشکی قبول شوم؟
 جواب: بله حتما چرا که نه!!!!!!
 بلی پاسخ این سوال مثبت است اما در چه حدی باید تلاش کنید مهم است!
 معدل ۱۴ تراز سوابق تحصیلی حدود ۵۰۰۰ دارد. برای پزشکی قبول شدن در سال  ۹۳ و ۹۴ در منطقه۲ رتبه ای حدود ۲۵۰۰ نیاز بود. رتبه ۲۵۰۰ در سال ۹۳ و ۹۴  که ترازی حدود ۹۴۰۰-۹۵۰۰ داشته است. پس:
 %۲۵(۵۰۰۰) + %۷۵(x)= 9500
*X= 11000*
 ü     تراز ۱۱۰۰۰ در کنکور ۹۲ و قبل از آن رتبه ای حدود ۴۰۰-۳۰۰ منطقه۲  داشته است. یعنی شما باید درصدهایی در حد رتبه ۴۰۰-۳۰۰ منطقه۲ سال ۹۲ کسب  کنید تا در سال ۹۳و۹۴ با معدل ۱۴ رتبه ای در حدود ۲۵۰۰ داشته باشید…!!!
 فکر کنم همه چی روشن شد ایندفعه !!!

 البته امبدوارم…
قضاوت با شما…..!!!

 سرتان را درد آوردم دوستان عزیزم… میدانم…. مرا ببخشید!
 اگر طولانی تر نمی شد شاید مطالب دیگری هم برای گفتن بودند اما به نظرم  در همین حد جواب ها را از حالت کلیشه ای در آوردیم با هم و برای یکبار با  زبانی ساده اما تلخ واقعیات گفته شدند. عامل اصلی و هدف از تهیه این صفحات  تنها و تنها همدردی با شما عزیزان و روشنگری بود و هست به خصوص در این  روزها که هرکس از دید خودش جوابی گاه نا آگاهانه به سوالات شما عزیزان  می­دهد.

 و در پایان یک رویداد واقعی را برایتان بازگو میکنم باشد که این نیز به کار آید….!!!
 یکی از دوستان در سال تحصیلی ۹۳-۹۴ در ترم ۷ کارشناسی جهت شرکت مجدد  آزمون کنکور سراسری پس از مشورت با چندین نفر از ادامه تحصیل انصراف  داد…دقیقا به پشتوانه جواب آری این سوال که آیا من که معدلم ۱۳ است میتوانم  جبران کنم و پزشکی قبول شوم؟
 اما مشکل دقیقا همین جواب بود که چقد آری….. با معدل ۱۳ چقد باید تلاش کرد…
 این دوستمان الان مشغول خدمت مقدس سربازیست و اگر معدل به صورت قطعی  اعمال نمیشد شاید ایشان همانند آقای رحمانی رتبه یک نمیشد اما قطعا مشغول  خواندن رشته مقدس پزشکی بود.
 قضاوت با شما……….

برایتان سلامتی و زندگی در دیاری بدون درد (دروغ- ریا- دزدی) را آرزو دارم…!!!!

----------


## JavADiiI74

خداییی هدفت چیه؟ خدااایییی

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

امروزتاحالا4نفراین پستوگذاشتن باباجمعش کنید5موندهخ به کنکوربچه ها چی کارازدستشون برمیاداگه معدلشون کم باشه ازمدیراخواهش میکنم این تاپیک ببندن

----------


## Dj.ALI

> خداییی هدفت چیه؟ خدااایییی


عامل اصلی و هدف از تهیه این صفحات  تنها و تنها همدردی با شما عزیزان و  روشنگری بود و هست به خصوص در این  روزها که هرکس از دید خودش جوابی گاه نا  آگاهانه به سوالات شما عزیزان  می­دهد.

----------


## امیر ارسلان

سلام روشنگر

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام روشنگر


سلام و درود خدا بر تو :Yahoo (15):

----------


## amin dehghan

واقعا من در عجبم اگه واقعا کسی داره برای کنکور تلاش میکنه چرا داره وقتش رو توی این بحثا تلف میکنه
الان 2 هفتس بحثتون شده این 
البته یه سری هم میان جواب میدن که ما توی وقت بین درسهامون میایم اینجا بالفرض که اینطور باشه آیا بهتر نیست توی زمان استراحت ذهن خودتون رو راحت بذارید و فشار نیارید روی اون
عذر میخوام اگه تند بود اما بدونید که اگه این روش ادامه پیدا کنه بعد اعلام نتایج حسرت این روزها رو میخورید

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dj.ALI

> آدم میمونه چی بگه.واقعا اینطور مواقع سکوت شایسته تره.
> 
> دوستان فکر کردن به معدل فقط حاشیست و بس.
> 
> موفق باشید استارتر


زمان اعلام نتایج شما رو هم میبینیم که اگر معدل قطعی اثرگزار بشه میبینید که چقدر ضرر میکنید....معدل حاشیه نیست یک واقعیته که نباید خیلی راحت از کنارش عبور کنید...

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها مقاله ای که تو نشر دریافت خوندم خلاصش اینه
تراز معدل ۱۳ حدود ۳۰۰۰ و ۱۴ هزار تا نیره روش ۱۵ هم همینجور بعدش تراز واسه پزشکی اوردن مثلا جیزی در حدود ۱۱۰۰۰ تا ۱۰۰۰۰ هستش حالا شما اولی رو ضربدر ۲۵ درصد دومی هم ضربدر ۷۵ درصد میشه تراز کلت
یعنی اگه ترازت ۱۰۰۰۰ باشه که در سال ۹۲ با این تراز رتبت در حدود ۴۰۰-۵۰۰ میشده اگه ضربدر ۷۵٪ بشه میشه ۷۵۰۰ بر فرض معدلتون ۱۴ باشه که ترازش میشه ۴۰۰۰ که اینم بر اساس احتمال هستش تراز نهاییت میشه ۸۵۰۰ که رتبت با این تراز در کنکور. ۹۴ میشه ۳۰۰۰ یعنی رتبه ی. ۴۰۰-۵۰۰ میشه سه هزار
اگر تاثیر معدل برداشته نشه هیچ شانسی نیست واقعا

----------


## Yaghi

باو اینقد نپیچونید برداشته بشه واسه همه برداشته میشه فرقی نمیکنه کسی که نهایی خوب داده کنکور هم خوب میده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> آهان خب الان من چطور از این سد معدل با سلامت عبور کنم؟
> 
> حضرتعالی چه توصیه ای دارید؟؟؟
> 
> بفرمایید و مارو از راهنمایی های ارزشمندتون محروم نکنید.
> 
> بنده تو این 5 ماه چه کاری ازم ساختست؟؟؟
> 
> جامعه ی ما به روشنفکرانی چون شما به شدت نیاز داره.


هیچی اگر معدل پایین دارید الکی دلتون رو خوش نکنید و چشماتون رو رو به حقایق باز کنید...کسی که معدل 14 داره در منطقه 2 در صورت قطعی بودن معدل باید درصدای رتبه ی 300 کنکورور رو بزنه که رتبش بشه 3000 منطقه 2!!!اراده ی قوی ....فقط حرفه!!حرف زدن هم اسونه...حقایق تلخه@حالا چند نفر بودن که اونا در کل جزو نخبگان بودن اومدن با معدلای پایین یه کارایی رو کردن نمیشه اونا رو به کل جامعه ی اماری نسبت داد!

----------


## Yaghi

> هیچی اگر معدل پایین دارید الکی دلتون رو خوش نکنید و چشماتون رو رو به حقایق باز کنید...کسی که معدل 14 داره در منطقه 2 در صورت قطعی بودن معدل باید درصدای رتبه ی 300 کنکورور رو بزنه که رتبش بشه 3000 منطقه 2!!!اراده ی قوی ....فقط حرفه!!حرف زدن هم اسونه...حقایق تلخه@حالا چند نفر بودن که اونا در کل جزو نخبگان بودن اومدن با معدلای پایین یه کارایی رو کردن نمیشه اونا رو به کل جامعه ی اماری نسبت داد!


عزیزم درصد هر درس از رو میانگین رتبه کشور حساب میشه یعنی شما فک کن دین و زندگی آوردی 15 ولی میانگین نمره کشور 12 هست شما درصد دین و زندگی رو میگیرید چون نمرتون از میامگین کل کشور بیشتره!!!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> نه میگم شما بزنید تو کار مشاوره واقعا موفق میشید استعدادش نمایانه در شما.
> 
> خیلی ممنونم که چشممو به روی حقایق باز کردید.
> 
> در ضمن اراده ی قوی یعنی عمل کردن به جای حرف زدن.یعنی متمرکز بودن بر روی هدف و دیگر هیچ.متاسفم بابت تفسیر اشتباهتون.
> 
> بعد کنکور کارناممو خواهید دید.
> 
> شما همچنان موفق باشید


ببینید این یک چیز کاملا مشخصه من نه قصد ناامید کردن کسی دارم نه چیزی فقط اون کسی که معدلش 13 هست باید بدونه در صورت تاثیر قطعی معدل درصدای رتبه ی 300 رو که تازه در کنکور بزنه رتبش میشه 3000!!!و اگر درصدای رتبه ی 100 رو بزنه میشه هزار!!اراده ی قوی یعنی شما بر فرض اگرت معدلت 12 یا 13 هست با تاثیر قطعی ممعدل بتونی پزشکی قبول شی!!منم میگم به عمله...به حرف زدن نیست...وقتی شما با همچین معدلی تونستی رتبه ی خوبی بیاری پس مشخصه که ارادت قوی بوده!!بعد کنکور کارنامه ی شما رو هم میبینیم!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

به خدا قسم خیلی پشمیمون بااین سایت آشنا شدم چون آدمایی هستن فقط قصدناامیدکردن بقیه رودارن

----------


## Dj.ALI

> به خدا قسم خیلی پشمیمون بااین سایت آشنا شدم چون آدمایی هستن فقط قصدناامیدکردن بقیه رودارن


ناامیدی نیست...حقیقته...چرا سختتون میشه یک نفر حقیقت رو میگه!

----------


## lili96666

من دیگه انجنمن نمیام فقطم به خاطر تایپیکا مسخره امثال تو معدلمم پایین نی ولی این تایپیکا می بینم ....واقعا هدفت چیه ؟می خواستی بخونی حالا که نخوندی می خواستی تلاشتو بیشتر کنی بخونی به قول خودت این درصدایی که میگی بیاری.خیلیاتون میگید نهایی اسونه اره اسونه خیلیم اسونه پس چرا نخوتدید ؟اصلا شاید کنکور امسال خیلی راحت تر شد بازم میاید میگید اسون بود حق ما رو خوردن تنیلی از خودتونو اون موقع نخوندید 25%راحت به دست بیارید حالا هم تلاش نمی کنید جبرانش کنید مشکل ی چیز دیگه اس ایتا بهونه اس من دیگه انجمن نمیام چون حوصله ایت تایپیکا مسخره ندارم که هی بشین فک کنم به ضررم حذفش یا به نفعم

----------


## ammir

جناب خودت پشت کلمات قشنگ مخفی نکن ! 
اولا که بحث محاسبه تراز فرمول پیچیده تری داره این طوری نیست که شما بهش استناد کردی ! دفترچه سنجش که تابستون منتشر شد نوشته بود

من نمی گم معدلای پایین امید الکی به خودشون بدن اما ناامیدی هم ممنوع 
مطمینن اگه همه درصداشون بالای ۷۰-۸۰ باشه رتبه ی خوبی میارن که خب فقط برای رسیدن به این درصدا تلاش خیلی خیلی زیاد کرد 

در نهایت دو تا کارنامه از گزینه دو رو این پایین لینکش میدم 
با اختلاف معدل ۲.۵ نمره اختلاف رتبه حدود ۷۰ تاست و اونی که معدل ۱۷ داره با اونی که معدل ۱۹.۷۰ داره تنها اختلافشون این درصدایی که می نویسم 
تو عمومیا فردی که معدل ۱۹.۷۰ داره بهتر عمل کرده و زبانش ۳۰ درصد بالاتر از معدل ۱۷ هست بقیه دروس هم مشابه هم زدن تقریبا با اختلاف ۲-۶ درصد 
تو اختصاصی 
درصد ریاضی مشابه با اختلاف ۲ درصد بالاتر معدل ۱۷
زیست شناسی معدل ۱۷ حدود ۲۵ درصد بالاتر زده
فیزیک رو معدل ۱۷ حدود ۲۰ درصد بالاتر زده
شیمی هم مشابه هست و معدل ۱۹ حدود ۴ درصد بالاتر زدع

می بینید که باتوجه به غولی که یسری از معدل و حتی اختلاف ۱ نمره چه ها که نمی کنه ساختن اینجا با اختلاف ۲.۵ نمره و درصدای حدودا مشابه فقط فردی که معدل پایین تری داره دو درس اختصاصی ۲۰-۳۰ درصد بالاتر زده تازه عمومی پایین تری از فرد معدل بالا داره اختلاف رتبه فقط حدود ۷۰ تاست...

بله کسی که مثل خودم معدل متوسط داره یا حتی پایین فقط باید خیلی تلاش کنه تا به هدفش برسه

اینم لینک دو کارنامهخطا | گزینه دو
خطا | گزینه دو

----------


## Frigidsoul

1- ارزش هردرس تو کنکور جداست
2-درس های عمومی تو کنکور مثل مرحله امتیاز گیری بازی رایانه ای میمونن هرچه بیشتر بزنی وضعیتت بهتره
3-هر سوال تو کنکور ارزش گذاری میشه مثلا یه سوالو اکثر داوطلبای زیست اشتباه زدن ولی عده کمی خوب زدن پس تراز میره بالا
4-معدل هردرس جدا حساب میشه
5-احساساتی با این قضیه برخورد نکنید کسی که اراده داشته باشه هیچ سدی جلو راه خودش نمیبینه
6-نا امیدی گناه بزرگی پیش خداست.کلماتی مثل نمیتونم و واقع بین باش و ... حرفه وظیفه شما اینه که درس بخونی تو طبیعت اونایی که روحییه جنگجویی دارن قویترن اگه اینطوره پیغمبر تو اون وضعیت اعراب جاهلی میگفت خدایا واقع بین باش اینا آدم نمیشن

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من دیگه انجنمن نمیام من دیگه انجمن نمیام


برو برو که مثل تو زیاده تو دنیا واسم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

بچه ها من حوصله ندارم ایقد بخونم مطلبو با عرض پوزش از علی اقا..یکی خلاصه مختصر مفید بمن بگه تاثیر معدل چی شد؟؟؟/اعمال میشه مثبته نمیشه سه بعدی تو دهن اقای فانی و خدایییه چیییییه اخرش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## elm10

@Dj.ALI
والا من نمیتونم صحت این مقایستون رو قبول کنم چون به کارنامه‌هایی که گذاشتید اطمینانی نیست.
اگر می‌تونید از یک منبع معتبر کارنامه ها رو تهیه کنید خب چرا تو انجمن پستش کردید؟ برید بهارستان به دست نماینده‌ها برسونید. شاید موثر واقع شد.

----------


## Uncertain

ای بابا ول کنین اصل رو ول کردین چسبیدین به حاشیه معدل نهایی تموم شد و رفت اگه هم قرار به شنیدن این حرفا بود سال سوم باید میشنیدیم و عمل میکردیم نه الان که دیگه همه چی تموم شده و این بحث ها دیگه هیچ فایده ای نداره بجز ناامید شدن یه عده که معدلشون کمه اما هدف دارن ...

----------


## _Joseph_

یک تحلیل بسیار خوب 
*لطفا به فایل آماری زیر که از دکتر بهمنی است و دقیق است تقریبا توجه کنید . به توضیحات نیز همینطور / دوستان تاثیر قطعی معدل به شدت به رتبه شما آسیب خواهد زد به طوریکه اختلاف تراز بین معدل 20و 19 حدودا 1600 نمره تزاز است 

*

* رابطه میان نمره امتحان نهایی و تراز معادل آن در کنکور*

* تراز مربوط به نمره می تواند با توجه به عملکرد دانش آموزان در آن درس متغیر باشد ولی به طور حدودی با توجه به مدل سازی ریاضی که انجام دادم رابطه میان تراز و نمره به این صورت است.*

*➕ در محاسبات خطای احتمالی را نیز در نظر گرفتم بنابراین با توجه به تغییر نمرات دانش آموزان در آن درس حداکثر یا حداقل تراز ممکن برای یک نمره را نیز محاسبه کردم.* 

* اختلاف تراز متناسب با نمره ۲۰ و ۱۹ را ملاحظه کنید:  حدود ۱۶۰۰ واحد تراز!*

* برای اینکه درک دقیقتری از پایین بودن این ترازها داشته باشید به این مثال توجه کنید: درصد حدود ۲۵-۳۰ درس شیمی در کنکور ۱۴۰۰ تقریبا معادل نمره ۲۰ نهایی است.*

*➕ پس با اعمال این قانون تراز مرز قبولی رشته های پرمتقاضی به شدت کاهش پیدا میکند. پیش بینی اولیه بنده کاهش حدود ۵۰۰ تا ۱۰۰۰ واحد تراز است.*

*⚠️ نتیجه گیری*
*▪️ نمرات زیر ۱۹ باید ترمیم شوند.*
*▪️در محدوده سبز رنگ برای جبران هر ۰.۵ نمره (برحسب درس متفاوت است) نیاز به حدودا ۵ تا ۱۰ درصد بیشتر خواهید داشت.*

----------


## _Joseph_

*اما در سویی دیگر بنگرید درصد های کنکور و ترازی که به دست می آید / با مقایسه این دو پی خواهید برد که چرا کنکور 100 درصدی بهتر از کنکور 60 درصدی و در آینده 40 درصدی است و چرا نباید معدل تاثیر گذار باشد 

*

*تحلیل دقیق حداقل درصدهای مورد نیاز در کنکور: مطالعه موردی درس شیمی*

* در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تاثیر سوابق دوازدهم ۴۰٪ خواهد بود.* 
*➕ بدین ترتیب همان طور که در پست قبلی ذکر شد ترازهای مرز قبولی کاهش پیدا کرد.* 

* در این مطالعه که درس شیمی را مورد بررسی قرار دادم حداقل تراز مرز قبولی را ۸۷۰۰ (۵۰۰ واحد کاهش تراز) در نظر گرفته ام.*

*➕ بنابراین اگر داوطلب در امتحان نهایی ۱۹ شده باشد نیاز دارد حدودا ۱۵٪ شیمی را بالاتر بزند تا بتواند جبران کند و در مرز قبولی سه رشته اصلی تجربی باقی بماند!*

*در مثال دیگری اگر ۱۸ شده باشد نیاز دارد درصدش در کنکور تقریبا ۲۵٪ بیشتر باشد تا بتواند در مرز قبولی باقی بماند!*
*⚠️ عملا داوطلبین باید نمره بالای ۱۹.۵ داشته باشند تا خیالشان راحت باشد.*

* مرز قبولی بطور حدودی رتبه زیر ۱۰ هزار کشوری در نظر گرفته شده است.*

----------


## _Joseph_

*در نهایت 
داوطلبینی که میخواهید رشته های پرطرفدار دانشگاه های مطرح مثل پزشکی تهران و بهشتی و ایران قبول شوید . باید شما معدل 20 داشته باشید 
و 
داوطلبینی که میخواهید فقط این سه رشته را قبول شوید باید شما معدلی بالای19/50 داشته  باشید 

غیز این باید شما یا نمیتوانید و یا در مرز قبولی میمانید و یا باید دروس کنکورتان را بسیار بالاتر از سایر افراد محدوده معدلی خود بزنید .
#نه به تاثیر قطعی معدل*

----------


## _Joseph_

> باو اینقد نپیچونید برداشته بشه واسه همه برداشته میشه فرقی نمیکنه کسی که نهایی خوب داده کنکور هم خوب میده


*دقیقا مسئله به همین قدری که ایشون فرموده اند تخصصی و پیچیده و البته اسفناک و مخرب است 
شما عادت کرده اید همه چیز را ساده انگارانید.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> من دیگه انجنمن نمیام فقطم به خاطر تایپیکا مسخره امثال تو معدلمم پایین نی ولی این تایپیکا می بینم ....واقعا هدفت چیه ؟می خواستی بخونی حالا که نخوندی می خواستی تلاشتو بیشتر کنی بخونی به قول خودت این درصدایی که میگی بیاری.خیلیاتون میگید نهایی اسونه اره اسونه خیلیم اسونه پس چرا نخوتدید ؟اصلا شاید کنکور امسال خیلی راحت تر شد بازم میاید میگید اسون بود حق ما رو خوردن تنیلی از خودتونو اون موقع نخوندید 25%راحت به دست بیارید حالا هم تلاش نمی کنید جبرانش کنید مشکل ی چیز دیگه اس ایتا بهونه اس من دیگه انجمن نمیام چون حوصله ایت تایپیکا مسخره ندارم که هی بشین فک کنم به ضررم حذفش یا به نفعم





> جناب خودت پشت کلمات قشنگ مخفی نکن ! 
> اولا که بحث محاسبه تراز فرمول پیچیده تری داره این طوری نیست که شما بهش استناد کردی ! دفترچه سنجش که تابستون منتشر شد نوشته بود
> 
> من نمی گم معدلای پایین امید الکی به خودشون بدن اما ناامیدی هم ممنوع 
> مطمینن اگه همه درصداشون بالای ۷۰-۸۰ باشه رتبه ی خوبی میارن که خب فقط برای رسیدن به این درصدا تلاش خیلی خیلی زیاد کرد 
> 
> در نهایت دو تا کارنامه از گزینه دو رو این پایین لینکش میدم 
> با اختلاف معدل ۲.۵ نمره اختلاف رتبه حدود ۷۰ تاست و اونی که معدل ۱۷ داره با اونی که معدل ۱۹.۷۰ داره تنها اختلافشون این درصدایی که می نویسم 
> تو عمومیا فردی که معدل ۱۹.۷۰ داره بهتر عمل کرده و زبانش ۳۰ درصد بالاتر از معدل ۱۷ هست بقیه دروس هم مشابه هم زدن تقریبا با اختلاف ۲-۶ درصد 
> ...


*میبینید عزیزان چقدر تباهی وجود دارد در دنیا 
تحلیل واقعا دقیق و خوب بود با خطای کم . همینطور که میبیند تحلیل آقای دکتر بهمنی هم چنین است 

منتها جالب تر و تبا تر از مسئله تاثیر معدل عکس المعمل و ساده انگاری یه سری افراد بود در سال 94 که در این تاپیک مشاهده میکنید نمونه هایشان را
که البته این افراد بعد اینکه کارنامه هایشان را دیدند جامعه دردیند چون تاثیر معدل در سال 1394 قطعی اعمال شد 
و پس از آن در سال 1395 با شکایت دانش اموزان به دیوان عدالت اداری این قانون لغو و تاثیر معدل مثبت شد*

----------


## Chemicalino

> *اما در سویی دیگر بنگرید درصد های کنکور و ترازی که به دست می آید / با مقایسه این دو پی خواهید برد که چرا کنکور 100 درصدی بهتر از کنکور 60 درصدی و در آینده 40 درصدی است و چرا نباید معدل تاثیر گذار باشد 
> 
> *
> 
> *تحلیل دقیق حداقل درصدهای مورد نیاز در کنکور: مطالعه موردی درس شیمی*
> 
> *������ در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تاثیر سوابق دوازدهم ۴۰٪ خواهد بود.* 
> *➕ بدین ترتیب همان طور که در پست قبلی ذکر شد ترازهای مرز قبولی کاهش پیدا کرد.* 
> 
> ...


عملا یه فاجعه ای به مراتب بدتر از 94 قراره رقم بخوره  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام روشنگر


*همینقدر تباه 
در کشوری که مردم چنین برخوردی با افراد آگاه کنند و مسخره را در پیش بگیرند
صادراتش نخبه گان اگاه 
و تصمیم گیرندگانش پخمه گانی خواهد بود که تصمیماتشان حتی سریع تر از نرخ دلار و اجناس  تغییر می یابد 

حقیقتا از ماست که برماست

کی میخواهید رویه خودتان رو عوض کنید و با دید یک ادم متمدن به قضیه نگاه کنید .*

----------


## harisondoc

> *همینقدر تباه 
> در کشوری که مردم چنین برخوردی با افراد آگاه کنند و مسخره را در پیش بگیرند
> صادراتش نخبه گان اگاه 
> و تصمیم گیرندگانش پخمه گانی خواهد بود که تصمیماتشان حتی سریع تر از نرخ دلار و اجناس  تغییر می یابد 
> 
> حقیقتا از ماست که برماست
> 
> کی میخواهید رویه خودتان رو عوض کنید و با دید یک ادم متمدن به قضیه نگاه کنید .*


خب دقیقا الان مایی که کنکور داریم چکار کنیم بشینیم درس بخونیم تابستونو یا بشینیم شکایت و درگیر کمپینا بشیم یا بریم بمیریم تا راحت بشیم الان این چیزا رو گفتی فقط حال من و امثال منو بد میکنی همه اینارو میدونیم ولی انکار میکنم از داخل چون چاره ای نداریم از دیشب تصمیم گرفتم هم کار کنم تابستونو درس هم بخونم برا چی کار کنم؟ براهزینه ای که برا ترمیم باید بدم چرا؟ چون خانوادم نمیده

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب دقیقا الان مایی که کنکور داریم چکار کنیم بشینیم درس بخونیم تابستونو یا بشینیم شکایت و درگیر کمپینا بشیم یا بریم بمیریم تا راحت بشیم الان این چیزا رو گفتی فقط حال من و امثال منو بد میکنی همه اینارو میدونیم ولی انکار میکنم از داخل چون چاره ای نداریم از دیشب تصمیم گرفتم هم کار کنم تابستونو درس هم بخونم برا چی کار کنم؟ براهزینه ای که برا ترمیم باید بدم چرا؟ چون خانوادم نمیده


درس خوندن که بایدی است چه معدل باشد چه نباشد 
ببینید نظر من یعنی اینقدر برایتان مهم است ؟

*ببینید ار نظر من رو بخواهید این است که دروس تخصصی رو فقط بخوانید از همین الان شروع کنید . بگذارید آئین نامه اجرایی و جرئیات اجرایی این طرح را سنجش اعلام کند و همیانطور که من پارسال گفتم این مصوبه تا اواخر شهریور ائین نامه اجرایی ش بهخ آموزش پرورش و سازمان سنجش ابلاغ میشه از سوی شورای سنجش و پذیرش 
بعد از ان تصمیم میگیریم .
فعلا بلی درس بخوانید و فقط هم تخصصی ها تا آئین نامه بیاید.
اما 
بی تفاوت نباشید نسبت به خیلی چیز ها . منظورم از این که این حرفهارو گفتم فقط همین بود. خیلی وقتها شاید کاری ااز دستمان بر نمیآید ولی دلیلی بر نگفتن حقیقت نیست .
*

----------


## _Joseph_

*یک آمار قدیمی ولی بسیار قابل توجه که سازمان سنجش منتشر کرده بوده! تراز نمره های مختلف در سال 1393* 
*از روی این ها میتونید تراز تقریبی درس خودتون رو به دست بیارید (هر چند بنا به درجه ی سختی و تفاوت اون با سال 93 متفاوت خواهد بود)* 
*نکته ی قابل توجه اختلاف 3000 تایی تراز نمره 20 با 18 هست

نتیجه: معدل زیر 19 به شدت خظرناک است و معدل بین 19 تا 19/50 خطرناک / معدل بالای 19/50 منطقه سبز است*

----------


## _Joseph_

*نکته دیگر این که 
بین 19/5 و 19/75 اختلافی نیست 
ولی از 19/75 تا 20 که چون امار پایینی دارد اختلاف تراز شدید ایجاد میشود 

میبیند که 25 صدم معدل چقدرررر میتواند مخرب باشد در یک محدوده و در محدوده ای دیگر چقدر میتواند اختلاف تراز ایجاد کند 
این مصوبه هر بند اش خوب باشد بند تاثیر معدل به شدت مخرب است ایها الناس برای همه هم ضرر دارد پشت کنکور و دانش اموز هم فرقی می کند.*

----------


## Dean

> *نکته دیگر این که 
> بین 19/5 و 19/75 اختلافی نیست 
> ولی از 19/75 تا 20 که چون امار پایینی دارد اختلاف تراز شدید ایجاد میشود 
> 
> میبیند که 25 صدم معدل چقدرررر میتواند مخرب باشد در یک محدوده و در محدوده ای دیگر چقدر میتواند اختلاف تراز ایجاد کند 
> این مصوبه هر بند اش خوب باشد بند تاثیر معدل به شدت مخرب است ایها الناس برای همه هم ضرر دارد پشت کنکور و دانش اموز هم فرقی می کند.*


هر چقد داد بزنی نمیفهمن... فقط ۹۳ ایا [مث من] و ۹۴ ایا میفهمن و قشنگ با گوشت و پوستشون درک میکنن .. تازه اون زمان ۲۵ درصد بود تو ببین دیگه ۴۰ درصد و ۶۰ درصد چیه دیگه

----------


## _Joseph_

> هر چقد داد بزنی نمیفهمن... فقط ۹۳ ایا [مث من] و ۹۴ ایا میفهمن و قشنگ با گوشت و پوستشون درک میکنن .. تازه اون زمان ۲۵ درصد بود تو ببین دیگه ۴۰ درصد و ۶۰ درصد چیه دیگه


*متاسفانه بلی 


*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *نکته دیگر این که 
> بین 19/5 و 19/75 اختلافی نیست 
> ولی از 19/75 تا 20 که چون امار پایینی دارد اختلاف تراز شدید ایجاد میشود 
> 
> میبیند که 25 صدم معدل چقدرررر میتواند مخرب باشد در یک محدوده و در محدوده ای دیگر چقدر میتواند اختلاف تراز ایجاد کند 
> این مصوبه هر بند اش خوب باشد بند تاثیر معدل به شدت مخرب است ایها الناس برای همه هم ضرر دارد پشت کنکور و دانش اموز هم فرقی می کند.*


اقا شما میدونی منی که یبار ترمیم رفتم بازم میتونم برم یا نه؟

----------


## Niki - 402

> *نکته دیگر این که 
> بین 19/5 و 19/75 اختلافی نیست 
> ولی از 19/75 تا 20 که چون امار پایینی دارد اختلاف تراز شدید ایجاد میشود 
> 
> میبیند که 25 صدم معدل چقدرررر میتواند مخرب باشد در یک محدوده و در محدوده ای دیگر چقدر میتواند اختلاف تراز ایجاد کند 
> این مصوبه هر بند اش خوب باشد بند تاثیر معدل به شدت مخرب است ایها الناس برای همه هم ضرر دارد پشت کنکور و دانش اموز هم فرقی می کند.*


فقط یه سوال. مستمر که تاثیری نداره ن؟ فقط نمره ورقه؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> خب دقیقا الان مایی که کنکور داریم چکار کنیم بشینیم درس بخونیم تابستونو یا بشینیم شکایت و درگیر کمپینا بشیم یا بریم بمیریم تا راحت بشیم الان این چیزا رو گفتی فقط حال من و امثال منو بد میکنی همه اینارو میدونیم ولی انکار میکنم از داخل چون چاره ای نداریم از دیشب تصمیم گرفتم هم کار کنم تابستونو درس هم بخونم برا چی کار کنم؟ براهزینه ای که برا ترمیم باید بدم چرا؟ چون خانوادم نمیده


 شما هزینه ترمیم معدل رو رفتید پرسیدید؟
دی ماه میخواید برید واسه ترمیم معدل یا شهریور؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> فقط یه سوال. مستمر که تاثیری نداره ن؟ فقط نمره ورقه؟


*نه مستمر تاثیر گذار نیست 

فقط معدل کتبی مهمه که به صوت نهایی برگزار میشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> اقا شما میدونی منی که یبار ترمیم رفتم بازم میتونم برم یا نه؟


بله

----------


## harisondoc

> شما هزینه ترمیم معدل رو رفتید پرسیدید؟
> دی ماه میخواید برید واسه ترمیم معدل یا شهریور؟


نه نرفتم بپرسم ولی حدس میزنم اگه بخوام هزینه کنم هم کتاب کمک درسی میخوام هم هزینه خود امتحانات دی میرم بدم تا فرصت داشته باشم جمعش کنم

----------

